# Ищу ноты для баяна в переложении Ю.Шишкина:шествие князей из оперы Н.



## A.Chumachenko (10 Окт 2013)

Здравствуйте! Ищу ноты для баяна в переложении Ю.Шишкина:шествие князей из оперы Н.А.Римкого-Корсакова "Млада" 
Пришлите пожалуйста на [email protected]
Спасибо!


----------



## konstantinov (11 Окт 2013)

http://rghost.ru/49301806


----------



## A.Chumachenko (11 Окт 2013)

Огромное Вам спасибо! Очень помогли, желаю удачи!


----------



## vitalik937 (16 Дек 2015)

Буду очень признателен, если мне тоже вышлют ноты Римского-Корсакова на [email protected]


----------



## ostovest (31 Мар 2016)

Если вас не затруднит, скиньте пожалуйста ноты шествия на почту [email protected] Спасибо.


----------



## Guldlyran (2 Апр 2016)

Если вас не затруднит, скиньте пожалуйста ноты и мне [email protected]


----------



## sibay-bayan (10 Май 2016)

Здравствуйте! Ищу ноты для баяна в переложении Ю.Шишкина:шествие князей из оперы Н.А.Римкого-Корсакова "Млада" 
Пришлите пожалуйста на [email protected]
Спасибо!


----------



## Катя (11 Май 2016)

Здравствуйте! Ищу ноты для баяна в переложении Ю.Шишкина:шествие князей из оперы Н.А.Римкого-Корсакова "Млада" 
Пришлите пожалуйста на 
[email protected] 
спасибо


----------



## Bernard_Loredo (6 Июн 2016)

Здравствуйте! Ищу ноты для баяна шествие князей Н.А.Римский-Корсаков. Пришлите пожалуйста на [email protected]
Спасибо!


----------



## A.Hoffmann (6 Июн 2016)

Нет ли у кого нот для "Трио"на уровне ДМШ ? 
Заранее спасибо. 
[email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (6 Июн 2016)

A.Hoffmann () писал:Нет ли у кого нот для "Трио"на уровне ДМШ ? 
Уважаемые, коллеги  - обработок Шишкина я не нашел.Это прoблема.Есть вот просто подборка(мизер)  сборничков ансамблей 2,3 инструмента для ДМШ,- Kosthenko/                                             Alex, ich eine gute Nacht! Writer Shishkin nashel Bittte nicht sorgf?ltig hat ist es, die Kosten ansamley, da eine Bewertung nicht sehr viel f?r die drei Instrumente DMSh.Rad Treffen ist offline. Mit besten W?nsche - Kosthenko.


----------



## A.Hoffmann (7 Июн 2016)

Vielen Dank Igor ! Sehr Nett !!


----------



## A.Hoffmann (7 Июн 2016)

Vielen Dank Igor ! Sehr Nett !!


----------



## bbc5123 (23 Сен 2016)

konstantinov]http://rghost.ru/49301806[/URL][/QUOTE]Здравствуйте!Не могли бы вы мне отправить по почте Римского-Корсакова Шествие князей в обр Шишкина 
[email protected] Заранее спасибо


----------



## Kosthenko (23 Сен 2016)

bbc5123]konstantinov][/URL"[email protected] Заранее спасибо                                                     *bbc5123  *- Коллега,Вам вероятно пользователь * **konstantinov  не ответит*.Я Вам хочу  *подсказать* *особенность* нашего  форума,подведите курсор  под аватар konstantinov и кликните по надписи Личные данные ([url=http://www.goldaccordion.com/user/bbc5123/"Личные данные[/URL]) и в появившемся всплывающем окне прочтите когда пользователь(konstantinov ) к которому Вы обращаетесь последний раз посещал наш форум,это посещение:21:45, 23.07.2013 года.Посему ответ может и не последовать от него.Причин на это,как сами понимаете,просто масса.Но это уже другая тема.А вот пользователь Чумаченко сегодня(в 21:25) посещал форум и он в свое время благодарил в  своем сообщении ( konstantinov(а)) за произведение (Шествие князей ) и там в его первом-же сообщении есть Эл.почтов.адрес,напишите Саше,он  отвечает всегда и наверняка поделиться.Похвально то,что уже умеете пользоваться поиском по форуму.Удачи Вам,а если у А.Чумаченко не Ю. Шишкина обработка,то тогда обращайтес в Волгодонск к Галине Ивановне Крыловой.С уважением  - Kosthenko/    P/s:  Хочу подчеркнуть то ,что если-бы в свое время пользователь konstantinov выложил эти ноты здесь на форуме,то скачать было-бы возможно без преград в любое время  и не было-бы этих,простите меня, мыторств и мышинной возни в целом.Оправдание только в том,что тогда в 2013 году были проблемы с загрузкой сюда,сейчас не стоит связываться с файлообменниками,а все грузить сюда на форум и не прибегать к этим почтовым пересылкам.


----------



## ARikS (24 Сен 2016)

Я выкладывал эти ноты в данной теме: 
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-5951.html


----------

